# 2011 snapper season



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

When is the official opening day , and limits ? Anyone ?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

June first and two snapper per person per day over 16 inches can be kept. Once on a good fish hole, 30 minutes to limit out and it's time to fish for something else! Dang red snapper are pesky thieves and a nuisance. Sometimes we sacrifice one extra for ceviche on Dorito chips, which is legal out yonder. Have to fish over 400 feet deep to get away from them turdmongers. :work:


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

is it really legal to catch an extra snapper on top of your limit and eat it on the boat?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> is it really legal to catch an extra snapper on top of your limit and eat it on the boat?


If you eat it before you catch the second one. See Rik's book post from REELING65 of my snapper with Charlie. He had one for lunch!


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Swells said:


> June first and two snapper per person per day over 16 inches can be kept. Once on a good fish hole, 30 minutes to limit out and it's time to fish for something else! Dang red snapper are pesky thieves and a nuisance. Sometimes we sacrifice one extra for ceviche on Dorito chips, which is legal out yonder. Have to fish over 400 feet deep to get away from them turdmongers. :work:


Swells,

Is the size and limit going to change June 1st ??? Currently, there is a 4 per person daily bag limit 15 inch or greater in State waters out to 9 miles. When federal waters open, I believe the 4 per person bag limit still applies with a 15 inch or greater size does it not ???

Last weekend we were stopped by the game warden and checked and had 16 state snaps on board with a 4 member crew.

Warden was good with us after checking for PFDS and counting the snaps.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> Swells,
> 
> Is the size and limit going to change June 1st ??? Currently, there is a 4 per person daily bag limit 15 inch or greater in State waters out to 9 miles. When federal waters open, I believe the 4 per person bag limit still applies with a 15 inch or greater size does it not ???
> 
> ...


Firts off, congratulations on finding some Texas Snapper !

The state and fed regulations are separate and cover separate water. Past 9 miles there are no state regs and only fed limits apply, inside of 9 miles there are no fed limits and only state regs apply. When fed season opens in fed waters, fed limits will apply. State regs in state waters will be unaffected. It's a mess.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Firts off, congratulations on finding some Texas Snapper !
> 
> The state and fed regulations are separate and cover separate water. Past 9 miles there are no state regs and only fed limits apply, inside of 9 miles there are no fed limits and only state regs apply. When fed season opens in fed waters, fed limits will apply. State regs in state waters will be unaffected. It's a mess.


So what will the daily bag limit be per person when both State and Federal waters are open at the same time ? Can you catch 2 per person in Federal and 4 per person in State and have a combined bag limit of 6 per person per day ?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Any fish you have in your possession after leaving federal waters would count towards your state limit. 

Presumably, if the federal limit was higher than the state limit, you'd be in violation as soon as you crossed back into state waters.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

You cannot exceed the state limit when you land in Texas no matter when or where you caught the fish.


----------



## HUMBABALABA (Dec 24, 2010)

Can you have two limits if you do an overnight trip, as long as the first limit is gutted and gilled.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

HUMBABALABA said:


> *Can you have two limits if you do an overnight trip*, as long as the first limit is gutted and gilled.


*NOPE*---- not for us *WWF'rs* (*W*eekend *W*arrior *F*isherman)

You would have to be on a paid charter where they have all the permits. where there were two hired capts on the boat to run it is the way I remember the rule be'n...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

We get these questions a lot so I guess it's best to keep y'all out of GW Jail.

The state says you can *land* 4 snapper over 15 inches from state waters only, which is 9 nautical miles off the coast. This is year-round.

The Fed ways you can only *possess* two red snapper over 16 inches during the open season which starts on June 1.

From a practical point of view, in the summer there are very few state water red snapper inside 9 miles - unless you're down south by Port Mansfield. So the Game Wardens (GW) count the number of fishermen and the number of fish and very very interested if there more than two each.

Now it is true you can catch *2 snapper each offshore in federal waters and then 2 more each in state waters* and be legal in the eyes of the law I don't advise this because then the GW gets to ask all kinds of questions. It gives the officer probable cause to shake down your boat and crew in a more thorough fashion.

Same for another case, in which is is legal in state waters to have *8 red snapper per person on the boat* - if you fish overnight and get one bag limit of 4 before midnight and another bag limit after midnight. The night-time flounder giggers used to do this a lot when gigging was legal. Again, I don't recommend that because you're just asking for trouble.

*Offshore, it is never legal to possess more than two red snapper per person* except as Hog mentioned. This would only be allowed on an inspected charter boat with two certified captains for overnight deep-sea trips.

However, the NMFS offshore regulations do allow you to sacrifice *one fish to eat it* - about 1.5 pound of fish per day per crewman - as long as you're never over the possession limit. You have to have a "kitchen" on your boat for this, although many of us stretch the rule a little bit if we have the fixings for ceviche.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## kennyrobinson (Jun 28, 2004)

*Snapper limits*

First off, I try to stay within the limits which aint always easy the way they are set up. the way i understand it when checked in Texas waters, which is where you are gonna get checked 99.9% of the time, Texas limits will rule. If you come in with a 20lb sow and say ya caught it in Texas waters i really don"t think there's a lot they could do except shake ya down really good as in the prior post. my question is anybody had this happen and really had a sow and been looked down on even though it was caught in texas.


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

Just clarifying the charter rule. The trip must be 24 hours in length or more not just leave before midnight and return after.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

kennyrobinson said:


> First off, I try to stay within the limits which aint always easy the way they are set up. the way i understand it when checked in Texas waters, which is where you are gonna get checked 99.9% of the time, Texas limits will rule. If you come in with a 20lb sow and say ya caught it in Texas waters i really don"t think there's a lot they could do except shake ya down really good as in the prior post. my question is anybody had this happen and really had a sow and been looked down on even though it was caught in texas.


I have caught quite a few sows in Texas waters but they have all been in the winter. I think that anyone who shows up at the dock with a "state water limit" in July or August is looking for trouble.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Calmday said:


> I have caught quite a few sows in Texas waters but they have all been in the winter. I think that anyone who shows up at the dock with a "state water limit" in July or August is looking for trouble.


I can agree with that ... in general the sows leave the inshore area (state waters) in the early spring and most of the inshore red snapper will be chickens and rats by June opening day.

Plus, why waste time with throwbacks when you can get to reefs holding trophy sows just a few miles further out in federal waters, like in waters over 100 feet?

LOL, what's a 15 inch keeper, a couple of pounds? I think the smaller ones are sweeter on the plate but one 20-pound sow would be like 5 of them little bassturds in weight.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Seems to me if the rule makers were smart they could open a longer season by putting the season in the winter. Pleasing fisherman with a longer season yet not going over the magic catch numbers due to weather days where you can't get offshore. Just a thought. Instead of 45 summer days put in 90 winter days after hunting season. Does that mess with the snaps spawning patterns?


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

NOAA/NMFS has never figured in nonfishable days except with the oil spill. probably because they need to say fish pressure is high everyday in order to come up with the "fatally flawed" numbers they use to reduce access and push interest of special interest groups, but I do like the idea if all involved were people of integrity.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Ya know I never could figure that "no fishing days" thing because when we have small craft warnings and advisories, not many of us regular slobs go offshore. It's just too rough and bumpy. I'm no charter captain so I don't have logbooks to back this up, but the early season sucks it is so windy and then we get tropical storms (SPI had 4 last year, incredible). Anybody keep track of that stuff? 

You might be surprised how rough we have it, especially down south here.


----------



## capt.doggy (Jan 23, 2011)

only charter boats with two LICENSED CAPTAINS that has been on a two day trip may have a two day bag limit. very touchy subject.check into it before you attempt this


----------



## capt.doggy (Jan 23, 2011)

Swells said:


> I can agree with that ... in general the sows leave the inshore area (state waters) in the early spring and most of the inshore red snapper will be chickens and rats by June opening day.
> 
> Plus, why waste time with throwbacks when you can get to reefs holding trophy sows just a few miles further out in federal waters, like in waters over 100 feet?
> 
> LOL, what's a 15 inch keeper, a couple of pounds? I think the smaller ones are sweeter on the plate but one 20-pound sow would be like 5 of them little bassturds in weight.


gotta disagree with that. as we all know it is harder in the summer to catch sows in shalow water. but done PROPERLY, this can be done. so dont HATE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Demetri (Feb 17, 2011)

*Snapper*

Snapper is as usual this year. Get into those other species out there.

www.reeldown.com


----------



## hwmccr (Feb 28, 2010)

**

I live in Texas and buy a Texas fishing license so I go with Texas laws not the Feds! I have been stopped many times coming in through the Pass after being out 70 miles and have had no problems with a 4 snapper per person limit. We are fishing out of Texas not Washington! What the F*** do they know about how many fish we have off the (Texas) coast?


----------



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

hwmccr









I Agree with you and have considered doing the same. BUT..
last year I was about 30 miles out of Freeport and fast small
boat ran up on us with 3 Federal Game Managment Officers
looking for people with more snapper than allowed. I now think 
it just ain't worth it. Fish for something else.


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

How the heck do the GW determine if the snappers were caught in state or FED waters? I am assuming if they are Texas GW they only care about the state limit.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

dejavu000 said:


> How the heck do the GW determine if the snappers were caught in state or FED waters?


State waters red snappers have *"The Eyes of Texas"*










G-R-O-A-N


----------



## ejim (Feb 13, 2007)

Diving in the summertime, at the rigs in state waters I see quite a few RED Snapper. Big Red Snapper!


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

what do you consider big???? i say 20lbs. and up


----------



## Spinning (Jul 26, 2010)

Dear Federal Authorities, 

I love to catch and eat Red Snapper. It's something I enjoy doing. I would like to catch some fish for my friend's and family. Your rules state I can catch two fish per day. But I can go to HEB and buy all the snapper I want. I would like to catch my own Snapper for the dinner table. There has to be a better way.

Love,

Spinning


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

capt.doggy said:


> gotta disagree with that. as we all know it is harder in the summer to catch sows in shalow water. but done PROPERLY, this can be done. so dont HATE !!!!!!!!!!!


Sure, there are "state water" snapper especially down by Port Mansfield but I was speaking in very general terms, like some snapper migrate inshore starting in November and then some seem to move offshore in about April.

Second, when the snapper season opens, like it just did, a lot of boats hit the inshore waters, and the close-in honey holes get fished out fast.

But I don't hate ... get it while you can brudder!

What I do hate is all the over-regulator thing, and like many I question the "science" the government says they are using. It's so depressing on the reef fishing that I now mostly troll for big game and play with the Mahi-Mahi. Used to be fun before all these dang rules.

It just ain't worth getting all het up about two snapper any more....


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

Snapper is great but to spent hundreds of dollars on gas for two snapper is rediculous. Then eating more than one seatrout a month gives you mercury poison.
I guess we just fish for the sake of sports and not eat.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

fish_eater said:


> Snapper is great but to spent hundreds of dollars on gas for two snapper is rediculous. Then eating more than one seatrout a month gives you mercury poison.
> I guess we just fish for the sake of sports and not eat.


... and thats how its done. I feel the same way. The rediculous regs 
are an ipso facto ban on recreational fishing. Over the last few years, they heve made it more costly and painful every season. Now many who would have had pitchforks and torches a decade ago, just do something else. 
Catch your two fish, everyone catch your two fish. Then mail the heads to the Gulf Counsel so they will have actual numbers for future data.:smile:


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

This is so confuse, I dont even know if I caught a red snapper or vamillion snapper. Some red snapper has light red dots and look like a real red snapper. Imagine I let all them go because Im scared to get fined.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well that's the reason why some of us hunt ling, mahi-mahi, triple tail, Spanish mackerel, blackfin tuna, and others. Every now and then we'll drift over a reef with some snapper and AJ, but as luck would have it, one or the other seems to have a closed season. 

So that's why you'll hear questions on the forum like "where are the shrimp boats?" and "are the weed lines any good?" and "did ya see any blue water?" 

They're not targeting snapper!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I got rid of my small offshore boat in the late 90's because of the rules and expence. Offshore didn't even come into play when I bought my new boat, I'll stick to glow in the dark trout. Yes I love blue water but I'll hitch a ride with my rich friends once in a while to scratch the itch. I get crazy ideas but go back to earth when I read threads like this, I guess I just don't love it enough or miss it,,,,,,,,,,,,yet.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

johnmyjohn said:


> I guess I just don't love it enough or miss it,,,,,,,,,,,,yet.


You would if you had my special recipe for Bonito Frittata.....:bounce:


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

The rules get tighter every year. I don't agree with the data they use, but it is out of my control. 

My solution: Eat All You Can Offshore. We cook fish in the microwave which is fast and pretty tasty. If you don't have a galley, you can do Ceviche or buy one of those propane grills that clamps on the rail.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> is it really legal to catch an extra snapper on top of your limit and eat it on the boat?


Yes and no. If you read the pamphlet, it seems like it is. If you go to the 50 CFR (the rules) it reads a little different,

50 CFR622.38

2) Legal-sized finfish possessed for consumption at sea on the harvesting vessel are exempt from the requirement to have head and fins intact, provided-
(i) *Such finfish do not exceed any applicable bag limit*;
(ii) Such finfish do not exceed 1.5 lb (680 g) of finfish parts per person aboard; and
(iii)* The vessel is equipped to cook such finfish on board*.

Another interesting thing about keeping fis intact is:

c) Shark, swordfish, and tuna species are exempt from the requirements of paragraph (a) of this section.
(d) In the Gulf EEZ or Caribbean EEZ:

Paragraph (a) is th one about keeping fish intact in the Gulf. BTW, this also means you aren't supposed to eat a snapper out of season, like some believe you can


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

dejavu000 said:


> How the heck do the GW determine if the snappers were caught in state or FED waters? I am assuming if they are Texas GW they only care about the state limit.


Wrong. The GW's are empowered to enforce the Federal regs. The Feds use the state GW's to enforce rules in the EEZ a lot. If you are in Federal water, it doesn't matter where you caught the fish, you can only have two over 16 in in your possesion. If you are in state wate, you can have 4.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

fish_eater said:


> This is so confuse, I dont even know if I caught a red snapper or vamillion snapper. Some red snapper has light red dots and look like a real red snapper. Imagine I let all them go because Im scared to get fined.


You need to learn to tell the difference. It's easy, with a few exceptions. Try here:

http://www.tx.rodngun.com/gulffish/...D=&CFNID=&SFNID=&SEARCHTERM=&ALPHA=S&MODE=CFN


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Something else interesting about the 2 day possession limit:

(2) _Possession limits. _A person, or a vessel in the case of speckled hind or Warsaw grouper, on a trip that spans more than 24 hours may possess no more than two daily bag limits,* provided such trip is on a vessel that is operating as a charter vessel or headboat, the vessel has two licensed operators aboard, and each passenger is issued and has in possession a receipt issued on behalf of the vessel that verifies the length of the trip.*


----------



## walkertejas (Jun 10, 2011)

*Sure thing*

Try to hide or tell the difference between a Snapper caught in 50 feet of water and 160 feet.

If you know, you know. Bet your ***** the Feds and TPWD know.

You better know how to vent a fish and stuff it's guts back in.

Just information if you are trying to skirt the fed law vs. state law.


----------

